# Raf Issiued G10S



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello,

I have three mechanical Hamiltons, two W10s and an RAF 6bb; I also have three CWC G10s 0ne 552 and two 555s. My question is are there any RAF issued(6bbs) G10s around?

I've seen the Silverman's G200s but I have never come across an issued 6bb G10 quartz on ebay or elsewhere; do any of you have one?

Eric


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

My CWC GS2000 is marked 6B on the back.

hth


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

diddy said:


> My CWC GS2000 is marked 6B on the back.
> 
> hth


Does anyone know of and non GS200 RAF issued CWCs?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

AFAIK they're all tri-service, like a lot of things these days.


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

From what I remember of RAF storemen, I am not surprised that they haven't issued any watches. I remember breaking into the stores one night and making off with the complete fuel injection system for a RR Pegasus engine. We had been there before the stores closed and the storeman insisted he didn't have one, even though we could see it on a rack behind his back. When they accused us of stealing it we said that we couldn't steal what they didn't have. Great fun.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Jim Attrill said:


> From what I remember of RAF storemen, I am not surprised that they haven't issued any watches. I remember breaking into the stores one night and making off with the complete fuel injection system for a RR Pegasus engine. We had been there before the stores closed and the storeman insisted he didn't have one, even though we could see it on a rack behind his back. When they accused us of stealing it we said that we couldn't steal what they didn't have. Great fun.


Ahh!!!! RAF stores..........."sorry son, stores is for storin' not for giving to you reprobates".


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

The RAF's requirements for a â€œGeneral Serviceâ€ watch were different to that of the Army. The MOD requirements for this watch was non-tritium and no battery hatch; in all other respects, it is the same watch as the current British army watch, with the added feature of the date function and was given the title GS2000, unlike the armies which is G10.

Prior to the GS2000 entering service, the RAF only issued watches to Aircrew; therefore, you will not get a G10 watch with the 6B marking. I have seen it mentioned somewhere that watches marked 6B were issued to navigators and 6BB to pilots, because of the RAF's part designators:


6B Aircraft navigation instruments, accessories and unit servicing spares

6BB Aircrew watches and repair parts

As for RAF non-GS2000 CWC watches, you are looking at the CWC chronographs which are issued to pilots and navigators, for the accuracy that the RAF demands of these watches, they are now quartz chronographs.

Brian


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

himmelblau said:


> The RAF's requirements for a â€œGeneral Serviceâ€ watch were different to that of the Army. The MOD requirements for this watch was non-tritium and no battery hatch; in all other respects, it is the same watch as the current British army watch, with the added feature of the date function and was given the title GS2000, unlike the armies which is G10.


As it says on the CWC website. However, the GS2000 is a tri-service watch, not surprisingly given that designation as it is a General Service watch, and entered service in 2000. No difference in these watches whether you draw them from an Army, Navy or RAF stores. It's still called a G10 watch in the Army because it's on a G1097. The old G10 watch with the battery hatch was withdrawn from service years ago. If you have access, check it out on MMPI and you will see the superseded numbers.


----------

